# No solid stool, questions?



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I am feeding Harley 4Health Lamb and rice, and his poo has never been solid, close, but not solid. Sometimes it is the consistency of soft serve and sometimes a little firmer, but not much. I was told that the lamb may be too rich to switch him to the chicken. I have other dogs in the house, two with allergies, that do well on the 4Health, so I don't want to go to another brand unless I absolutely have too. How long should I take to switch from the Lamb to the Chicken and how long should it take before I see an improvement (if I'm going to see one), before I give up?
Thanks. Before I got Harley I was feeding my kids Evo, but I've read it isn't good for GSD puppies and in the beginning when he did have it he had the runs all the time. Oh, there are no parasites or other problems, just soft stool.


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

How long has he been on it? Our gsd as well as our other dog never really had great poops until they got older. Enzo is now 5 months and just starting to have consistently good poops. Before this it would be hit or miss...mostly miss. Same with our other dog.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

He's 5 months old, so since he was about 10 weeks? It shouldn't take this long, and most of his poop is the consistency of soft serve and it stinks. Getting tired of it! LOL


----------



## NightHunter65 (May 15, 2011)

My pup is almost 10 weeks and she is on 4Health Puppy, she did fine at first and went over to it well but then about a week she got softer and she started having the runs really bad. No accidents and she only did it outside but it was a horrible smell and made her make funny sounds. I started giving her a 50% mix of puppy chow, thats what the breeders had her on before, and seeing it improves. I am guessing she has a sensitive belly and I am trying to figure out what to do about food for her.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh doesn't do well on chicken- does 4Health have a red meat or fish based food? You might try a brown rice and hamburger diet for 4 or 5 days and see if his stool is firmer- that way you'd know if it's the chicken. I know it's frustrating


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

How much are you feeding? The soft serve can be from over feeding as well. Do you mean it litterally stinks?



HeyJude said:


> How long should I take to switch from the Lamb to the Chicken and how long should it take before I see an improvement (if I'm going to see one), before I give up?


At least a week, two is better. Since it's the same brand you may be able to get away with a week.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

HeyJude said:


> I am feeding Harley 4Health Lamb and rice, and his poo has never been solid, close, but not solid. Sometimes it is the consistency of soft serve and sometimes a little firmer, but not much. I was told that the lamb may be too rich to switch him to the chicken. I have other dogs in the house, two with allergies, that do well on the 4Health, so I don't want to go to another brand unless I absolutely have too. How long should I take to switch from the Lamb to the Chicken and how long should it take before I see an improvement (if I'm going to see one), before I give up?
> Thanks. Before I got Harley I was feeding my kids Evo, but I've read it isn't good for GSD puppies and in the beginning when he did have it he had the runs all the time. Oh, there are no parasites or other problems, just soft stool.


 
Lamb is not too rich it is just hard to digest and high in ash. Ash for some dogs causes problems. Stay away from lamb as a lead protein unless it is a high-end food using a super high quality lamb meal. There was another dog on here over the weekend with the same issue. If your Tractor Supply carries Pro Pac or Sportmix try one of those, Pro Pac would be my choice.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

gsdraven said:


> How much are you feeding? The soft serve can be from over feeding as well.


That was Thor's problem. We had to break it down to 3 feedings instead of 2 when he was on Kirkland Lamb and Rice and even after, he still had soft serves every so often.

We've switched to GO! about 6 months ago and back to 2 feedings with awesome poo's...the best he's had in his life. 

We've notice Riggs hardly scratches as well now.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks all. I think it may be the Lamb (at least I am hoping). If the chicken doesn't work I'll have to buy something more expensive. They have a few higher end foods at tsc. I'm so far from all the pet stores, so I have to make due with what I can get here.

And Harley is a free feeder. My poodles have to have food down at all times, so I feed them all the same stuff. I tried to keep him out of the poodle food in the beginning, didn't work, so this was the only other alternative. He doesn't eat alot, he is a grazer.


> Do you mean it litterally stinks?


 Yes, it literally stinks! Some days not as bad, but sometimes it is overwhelming.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

When was his last fecal done? Giardia poop has a particular odor, I think.


----------

